# We had a break in last night.



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Like the title says mikes was broke into last night..They got a T-maxx & Revo & Summit & RTR Nitro TC3 & RTR Electric tc4 & RTR Ofna lx Comp. All Were display cars except the Nitro tc3 and the tc4..So all they have are the cars. Help us look for these asshats Craigslist rctec and such thanks.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Good thing they didn't get any good cars. So obviously they were newbs. Will keep an eye out!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll look out on RCTech, ********, Ebay, CL, Ect.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

same here..........you know I be lookin'


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That bites Phil. We'll be looking.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I hate thives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> That bites Phil. We'll be looking.


Look chris if you bring back the stuff And replace the broken window we won't press charges..


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> Look chris if you bring back the stuff And replace the broken window we won't press charges..


LOL. You know I didn't steal any on-road stuff, that's for sissies. Or an Ofna LX Comp either. You can probably follow the trail of busted parts for that to their house and have them picked up. AND THEN: :work:


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

That sucks!! I know how you feel.....


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Ofna LX Comp either. You can probably follow the trail of busted parts for that to their house and have them picked up. AND THEN: :work:


Glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read this. It would have been all over the screen. lol


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

What a bunch of douches. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya thats sucks i had my shop broken into years ago too. Did they even steal enough to make an insurance claim viable? Cuz if they didn't meet your deductible that adds insult to injury.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jasonwipf said:


> Ya thats sucks i had my shop broken into years ago too. Did they even steal enough to make an insurance claim viable?


Yep


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

That sucks. What I don't understand is how they did it! Its not like shop is visible from the road or anything.

I doubt this a ramdon act.


----------



## Bret SCRT 10 (Jan 8, 2010)

That totally blows - Chris and I are always searching ebay for deals so we will keep and eye out. sad_smiles


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Gary said:


> That sucks. What I don't understand is how they did it! Its not like shop is visible from the road or anything.
> 
> I doubt this a ramdon act.


First off, that totally sucks a**  And I agree with the above...someone must have cased the place. I'll keep a look out on the various sites...also check Craigslist, theives are usually dumba**es and wouldn't be surprised if that stuff gets listed soon.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Just a question, but how would you know if something is listed it was the stolen property? I guess they would be dumb enough to list it all together, IDK. 

I work hard for all my ****, if i can't afford I dont need it. lol.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Most people dont sell brand new kits on craigslist, usually used equipment. If it's new and and you see multiple cars missing under the same email listed...you may have a chance. Just saying it's another place to look.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, ok. I see your point. If they go through the trouble, of stealing it I would hope they would hawk it on the various listings. I hope every part breaks twice and they have to go to Mike's to buy the replacement parts...lol.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Better browse the pawn shops close to there too - you'd be surprised how many of them would drop it off there for some quick money. You might also give a heads up to all the other shops. Would not be surprised if they were dumb enough to try to sell it on consignment at those shops to avoid the Internet.

PD2


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Did you guys get any finger prints ? It you only found 4 I may know who it was . 
(Sorry Chris I had to do it) hahahahaha


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Daaamn!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Well pawn shops are "supposed" to list the items description on a computer that gets scanned by law enforcement for stolen items. If the police detective on the case does there job and its at a "reputable" pawn shop that entered the cars in the system. You should get a pop there. I would ask the detective to check that database.


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok Phil, tell the brother-in-law to bring the sh!t back, he should know better than to steal OFNA.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Snowmonkey said:


> Did you guys get any finger prints ? It you only found 4 I may know who it was .
> (Sorry Chris I had to do it) hahahahaha


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! All right, that's one beesh.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

4merstatechamp said:


> Ok Phil, tell the brother-in-law to bring the sh!t back, he should know better than to steal OFNA.


Oh! :work:


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Also you may check the surveillance camera because if the thief has a Jack n the Box size ski mask with a LOFT sticker on the back then I may have a good idea who that may be as well.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Well it happened again last night! But we had our new camera system going, and we got DNA! Its only a matter of time before they are busted!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Sweet bust there *** Jeremy


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

What did they grab this time? I can serve them justice by putting them on the track and raming my car into there shins(over and over and over). JK


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> Well it happened again last night! But we had our new camera system going, and we got DNA! Its only a matter of time before they are busted!


Are you kidding? Just goes to show you how smart thieves are...jeeze.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Jesus. Too many cousins getting married up there in the woods of MoCo. Find 'em and bring 'em to the track, we'll put a little chlorine in their gene pool.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

just heard some one hit larrys too!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Keep it clean fellas.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I heard Larrys got hit last night also. Came in through the roof I hear.

Let me know what all was taken with possible body colors and the such, and a possible ID on them if you have cameras. I will keep an eye on anyone coming in with new cars that I havnt seen before. I'm waiting for us to be the next one to get hit now...


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, are they trying to jump into the season? Do they know we race all year, it's called work dang. I would expect this around Christmas time.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Man I hope they catch them. Vertigo has cameras up and alram armed. Plus our land lord lives on the property. Armed and loaded. Might be adding some bars soon or get a pitbull to put in the shop.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Coming back appears to be common with the thieving that is going on lately. We had some thugs hit our Church and they started stealing the A/C units. Well, when the alarm company sent the police evidently they got spooked and took off. They came back again during the day, right before the investigators were showing up and got spooked and ran off again! I'm telling you, nothing is off limits and definitely not dealing with the brightest match in the box! They are definitely persistent to get everything they can and not miss out, even if it means going back again!

Hope you guys got enough on video surveillance and finger prints to put them away!

PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

That stinks bad... I HATE THIEVES!!!!! We, my company, got broken into over the Christmas holidays then came back and broke in again the next weekend....
Catch Them Baseturds....I like the running into the shins idea posted earlier....


----------

